# Is Jungle Fungus Guard the same thing as Fungus Eliminator?



## TrickyFish (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm trying to get some medicine for my betta with fin rot, and I've read that Jungle brand Fungus Eliminator is very effective. The problem is I can't seem to find it at any store or even online! I can only find Jungle brand Fungus Guard. Are they basically the same thing?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

*Fungus Guard by Jungle -* Sodium chloride (aquarium salt), potassium chloride (good anti-fungal), triethylene glycol (slighty weaker, broad range antifungal/bacterial), EDTA (aids slime coat), methylene blue (pretty good anti fungal), polyvinylpyrrolidone (aids slime coat), nitromersol (?), and acriflavine (?).
**acriflavine will kill plants and beneficial bacteria.*

*Jungle Fungus Eliminator -* sodium chloride (aquarium salt), nitrofurazone (fungicide/bactericide), furazolidone (fungicide), potassium dichromate (fungicide).

Hope that somewhat helps you. Fungus Guard seems more powerful to me, of course it all depends on things such as concentration, not just ingredients. 

Is this persistant? Just reread the question. I'd get something directed more at bacteria. Have you tried aquarium salt?


----------

